# Altisource ISB's??



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

We have only done a few and was hoping y'all could give me some tips.

2 properties, both vacant...did digital lock and disabled others. What about buildings/crawl space? Do I create an order for those? Not sure when I am creating case/estimate/etc?

Also lots of paint, oil, gas, spray cans at one property. Included in bundle or do I create estimate to remove?

One property has extensive weeds. Kudzu has taken over half the lawn and one storage shed...again, included or can I bid for it above the ISB?

Thanks for any light you can shed on this. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

barefootlc said:


> We have only done a few and was hoping y'all could give me some tips.
> 
> 2 properties, both vacant...did digital lock and disabled others. What about buildings/crawl space? Do I create an order for those? Not sure when I am creating case/estimate/etc?
> 
> ...


I do a lot of work for Altisource. The whole ISB has me in a tizzy and I don't like their vms system. 

Basically you have to remove all of the debris (including what you listed) for the ISB price, unless there is more than 100 CY of debris. If that is the case, you have to place a bid and not do any work. If there is 61-99 CY of debris, you can remove it and show your landfill receipt to be reimbursed for that extra amount of debris, since the ISB pays for up to 60 CY of debris. 

Clear as mud? lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

barefootlc said:


> We have only done a few and was hoping y'all could give me some tips.
> 
> 2 properties, both vacant...did digital lock and disabled others. What about buildings/crawl space? Do I create an order for those? Not sure when I am creating case/estimate/etc?
> 
> ...


Gotta love them Anaconda locks.... What a waste of $$ :no:

What our rep told us was it was all included in the IBS and they pay good and quick, so we just complete the orders ASAP.

1. Lock change (Digital, garage knob bottom or hasp/lock)

2. Trash out Interior and exterior

3. Initial Janitorial

4. Grass cut 

Luckily household chemicals like you mention are free at the local county recycling center.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

Good Afternoon,

For these "ISB's", how much are they paying for this work? Seems like a good deal of work for a flat fee...


----------



## ARPPP (May 19, 2012)

barefootlc said:


> We have only done a few and was hoping y'all could give me some tips.
> 
> 2 properties, both vacant...did digital lock and disabled others. What about buildings/crawl space? Do I create an order for those? Not sure when I am creating case/estimate/etc?
> 
> ...


Bid your hazards around $6-7 each should be approved.

ARPPP


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2011)

72opp said:


> Good Afternoon,
> 
> For these "ISB's", how much are they paying for this work? Seems like a good deal of work for a flat fee...


Actually...came out pretty good. 1100 flat each, cost me 300 ea for t/o, 100 ea for jan, and 50 ea for lawn. So cleared 650 ea.


----------

